# networkmanager-0.8.4.0-r2 assigns usb0 same ip as eth0 ?

## svenc

Hi forum.  I'm trying to tether on host with networkmanager.  Without networkmanager service, usb0 is correctly assigned ip from dhcp server running on Android phone.  With networkmanager service, usb0 is assigned same ip as eth0 which is manually configured in networkmanager regardless of whether eth0 is active.  Short of stopping networkmanager service, is there a solution ?

Sven

----------

